# micro guides - spiral mounted on casting rod



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking for a discussion of the theory, pros and cons of mounting micro guides in a spiral pattern on a casting rod. Also, instructions on how to mount - angles, guide location on the blank etc.
Sounds like an interesting concept. Any suggestions will really be appreciated.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I am not a big fan of spiral wrapping. Some say it will cast farther, I haven't found that to be true at all. Some say it takes the torque out of the rod, so what I have broken one rod in my lifetime that wasn't slam in a door or stuck in a ceiling fan. Some say it makes it more sensitive, the micros make it more sensitive not the position of the guides. I do see an advantage for offshore rods but not because it prevents the rod from breaking, it allows the reel to be more stable and not twist so much while reeling. I do love micros, I just put them on top. Now all the builders that disagree with me please feel free to state your love for the spiral wrap.
Pay


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I think this has prob been discussed before but here's a summary of some ideas... I've built them for others but don't use them for my personal rods. just don't see the need, but will build if customer wants. When I build spirals I prefer a gradual wrap to the left or CCW. Starting from the reel stripper guide at straight up - 0 deg, then next guides at -45, -90, -135, -180 to tip. That's 45 deg each turn... flows very smoothly around the rod, if you prefer the spiral wrapped guides... to each his own. It seems to work good enough, but I can't stand to look at it when fishing! My .02!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

90% of baitcasters that I've built in the last 8 yrs have been micros/spiralled. Not gonna say they're more sensitive(however you measure that?) or cast further, but the combination does allow me to use fewer guides than if using micros all on top, and IS more stable when fighting a fish. I use 2 guides between the stripper and the first runner for the transition to the bottom. Works for me.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am new to rod building so what I know is very little, but I have fished for a long time. Not sure weather spiral works better or not but the concept of the bending rod and the string staying in the guides without hitting the blank totally makes sense to me. The concept is there and being on the underside keeping the string more centered in the guides logically will reduce rod twist. What I don't like about it though is if you store your rods in a rod box on the boat, makes it harder to get the rods in and out without catching a guide.

I have a rod I am building for myself that I am considering doing spiral. Just want to see how it works. Too many variables in the equation to say whether one casts better than the other. I figure its like your favorite lure, you think it catches more fish but you believe in it so it works.


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your replies to my post. Goags - since you have a lot of experience with this, If I want to spiral mount guides on a 7' casting rod, how many and what kind/size of guides do I need and how should they be placed?
Any info you can pass along will help me if I decide to go this way.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I like to use a #6 double foot, 2- #5 single foots for the transition, and 5 or 6-#4 SFs for the running guides w/ a #4.5 tiptop. I'm liking the Fuji BLNAG double foot, BKTAGs for the transitions and runners, and the BMCAT for the tiptop. Iff'n ya want to spend more for their titaniums, they have em. If your passing a leader knot, maybe consider 4.5 runners. I usually set the stripper guide at 17-18" from the reel seat and go from there w/ taping guides/static testing. Lots of ways to set the guides up to spiral, but this is how I do it. Have used Am-Tak and Batson guides in the past, but keep coming back to Fuji.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't build rods but have had four spiral wrapped. Two bait cast and two spinning. They don't cast further (for me anyway) and I have only had three rods snap on me in my life while hooked up to standard/smallerish fish of countless rods. One cheap one years ago and two "custom" high dollar in the last year or so. The remaining two are extras in the boat for friends/guest if I take them at all. Bait cast has a core 50 and spinning has a small Revo. Both with 10 mono if that says what I go after which is smaller bay fish. On occasion an upper slot red but that's about it. Just my two cents on the spiral guides anyway.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> I don't build rods but have had four spiral wrapped. Two bait cast and two spinning. They don't cast further (for me anyway) and I have only had three rods snap on me in my life while hooked up to standard/smallerish fish of countless rods. One cheap one years ago and two "custom" high dollar in the last year or so. The remaining two are extras in the boat for friends/guest if I take them at all. Bait cast has a core 50 and spinning has a small Revo. Both with 10 mono if that says what I go after which is smaller bay fish. On occasion an upper slot red but that's about it. Just my two cents on the spiral guides anyway.


Maybe the 2 baitcasts are spiral wrapped? I doubt the 2 spinners are. Maybe all 4 are micros?


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't used a spiral rod, but I have decided to rebuild a rod and acid wrap it with one type of fishing in mind... Lazy pier fishing. Yep, I do it... sometimes I am just too tired to actively fish and find it fun to sit back, relax and chat with my pier neighbor or chuckle at the guy using a spinning reel upside down. Bait your hook, tighten your line and let your rod and circle hook do all the work. 

I've noticed in a rod holder the rod will twist and turn trying to find inner peace while fighting a fish for you. I think the spiral guides would help hooking a fish tremendously since the rod will stabilize itself while the circle hook is being set and provide better tension on your line. Meanwhile, you'll be springing to life and grabbing your rod.


Now with taking on a more active approach to fishing, I think my wrist is completely capable of alleviating any stress that would be applied to the rod and no spiraling would be needed. 

I blame user fatigue on the reel itself. Many people buy the best reel possible, but it is not necessarily the best reel for them. I think it has a lot to do with palming the reel which is something that most baitcast reel users do naturally. Your thumb finds itself perched on top of the reel for leverage and it too is going to want to find a stable platform. No reels are made the same and the frames come in all shapes and sizes. I find fatigue happens to me because with some reels I just can't find a happy place for my thumb. This reason alone makes me prefer using my Chronarch 200E7 over my 100D7 and CH Ci4+.

With the E7 my thumb ends up being able to find a sweet spot on the upper frame to grip, with my other reels I am constantly having to adjust my grip. My 1st gen. AG Revo S even allows for less hand fatigue and it's a lot heavier than the other reels mentioned and so I use it for wade fishing, all because my hand fits the shape of the reel better and the wider upper frame allows for better leverage for my thumb. 

Just my simple opinion though, after all I like to pier fish and use circle hooks on occasion.


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

I have many customers that prefer the spiral wrapped casting rod.
When building micros, the low profile guides under the blank keep the line off of the blank when "bowed up". The only issue to really look out for when building one is to ensure that the stripper guide is strong enough to handle the lateral stresses. Not too tall, large foot,wide foot, double foot.


----------

